# Little Geryi



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

These little dudes are bad as hell and eat like like pigs.
Snapped this pic of one taken a feeder!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Great shot! (you and him)


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

nice!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice Jeff!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet pic...if you have a chance can you take a full shot of your tank like to check it out..


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

yes full tank shot please. Nice pic


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

GG - How many do you have in the tank? How big are they? And how big is the tank?

(Sorry I have a bad memory)

~Dj


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is a tank shot from a few weeks ago. I have one 8" geryi, two 5" geryi, and one 4" spilo. They are all in a 72 gallon bowfront. They have been living together for 3 weeks and doing ok, but the spilo has a few fin nips.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

that looks sweet. i wish i had a bigger tank to do that


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sweet Jeff!! Kinda nice seeing other than the original Pygos shoaling together..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Great timing, Jeff: sweet pic








My lil' bastards take down feeders way too fast to take pics of it...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You think that pic is amazing? Wait until I get a shot of mine doing a lawn mower impression on the new Amazon swords I just put in there.







Grrrr!


----------



## Ron (Mar 27, 2003)

Glad to see they are doing well.

I have 30 more where those came from, gonna enlarge your group?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually I am Ron, I will let you know when I get a larger set up!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Jeff,

Nice to see that even with the diff in size they seem to be getting along. Thats an awesome setup!

Arnold


----------



## GIR (May 17, 2003)

Sweet shot!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

That was expert timing on that pic. I really like how the spilo and geryi look shoaling.

Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, I am really happy with this shoal.


----------

